# Cleaning products



## Cmorf (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey guys, I've recently got my TT and I wanna keep it in tip top condition, I have some stuff e.g alloy cleaner and shampoos, but I was wondering if any of you could advise me on some waxes or other products you think i need to keep it looking perfect? Hard clay wax?

Cheers


----------



## chassmash (Feb 16, 2012)

grab a beer and go to the show an shine section you will find all you need to know there.


----------



## Cmorf (Feb 26, 2013)

Awesome thanks


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

****warning****

Once this door is opened it's hard to close it! The mission for the perfect reflection and lack of swirls is a long one!




























Several hours cleaning later!

Jack


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

If you have leather seats, go grab yourself some leather care products.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

when I use to use Meguires 7 show glaze with Meguires 21 sealant before i wax.

Wish I still had her. 

Its as wet and glossy as i use to get it ...


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

It's a dangerous game when you get really involved in car cleaning!!


----------



## 44cmn (Jan 9, 2013)

I used Snowfoam today first time and it is superb. It lifted all the muck of a very dirty car which meant that after washing the bucket of suds was still very clean. I'm sure this is going to prevent the dreaded swirl marks on the new black car.


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

44cmn said:


> I used Snowfoam today first time and it is superb. It lifted all the muck of a very dirty car which meant that after washing the bucket of suds was still very clean. I'm sure this is going to prevent the dreaded swirl marks on the new black car.


Don't forget to use 2 bucket system after snow foam makes big differance


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Check out Detailingworld.com. Beware though, you could end up spending a fortune over the next few months!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Check out Meguiars, Auto Finesse, Zaino, Gliptone, Dodo


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I too have spent all day cleaning and polishing my wife's new car not my TT, snowfoam, wash, polish, hard glaze, Hi Def wax looks mint but I'm knackered.

The upside is, may reduce ear ache from the wife when I do the same to the TT.


----------

